# Chase needed for rear spud urinals?



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

Is there any way to install a rear outlet urinal without having access to the backside of the wall "chase"? I have new construction office building where the owners decided that they want to use Toto rear outlet spud urinals with flush mount electric eye flush valves but there is no provision for a chase. Even if they left the other side of the wall open until the urinals were installed, I don't see how you could remove them if needed for servicing. Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what your looking for,all the ones I've done the final water connections are done thru the access panel that the sensor is mounted in and the box in the wall is not that deep,like this one


http://www.sloanvalve.com/Installation_Guides/0816432.pdf


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

nope

http://www.totousa.com/Portals/0/productdownloads/SS-00256_UT447E_UT447EV.pdf


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Leakfree is right, we use the same setup for our gang bathroom installs no need for a chase all your connections are acessible throught the sensor which doubles as an access.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*The instructions aren't clear on installing thru it's access panel*

I don't think it's possible without a chase with this Toto flush valve. Am I missing something? I trying to figure out if it's possible and if it is possible how much time it takes, as these urinals will be a change order over using a Kohler waterless urinal.

http://www.totousa.com/Portals/0/ProductDownloads/03666S_EcoConcealed_Flush_Valve_IM.pdf


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i've installed them.. all the servicing can be done through the box


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Yep you have to have a minimum of 7" from finish wall to inside of back wall. 6" will make it but it'll be tight. Keep your vents to the right or left of the outside of the box and you will be fine. Put anything in the way and you're screwed.

Doesn't mean you need a chase necessarily but a 3 5/8 wall ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Perfect*

That's just what I needed to know. It would be nice if they had that info on the spec sheet or the instructions. You would be screwed if you roughed it in on a 4" wall and didn't realize the mistake until you were trying to install it.

Thanks a lot,

Adam


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

abr said:


> I don't think it's possible without a chase with this Toto flush valve. Am I missing something? I trying to figure out if it's possible and if it is possible how much time it takes, as these urinals will be a change order over using a Kohler waterless urinal.
> 
> http://www.totousa.com/Portals/0/ProductDownloads/03666S_EcoConcealed_Flush_Valve_IM.pdf


The first page of your link tells you that you need 7" min. The first time I did these they were a pia. Next job I did them on not so much


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Your basically installing the flush valves backwards,instead of your nipple looking out the wall it looks in.You really have more flexibility because you can put the water on the right or left,doesn't matter if it H/C or not,cut sheet should give you all the depths and heights that you need.If your doing W/C valves and you run all of your waters exactly the same you can pretty much pre-fab them as you go down the line,do a couple of them and they install just like a regular valve.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

You can look the water stub out straight out or strait up and down. That part I liked.....


----------

